# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Një nat pa gjumë

## blerinarina

A është e thënë që gjithmon të filloj dhe të mbaroj dita në këtë dhom ,ku gjithqka duket se e ka vendin e vet të cilin nuk e tradhton.Tryeza mbi te cilën shkruaj shpesh ajo foto e vjetër e varur në mur me një korniz të vjetër .Për qudi më duket se sonte gjithqka flet ,edhe lulja e cila sa vjenë e thahet .
Tmerri,frika ethet e pa kuptimta sa vin dhe shtohen si për qudi.
Hieja e rënd e një nate me rrufe, më duket se edhe hëna është zhdukur,yjet nuk e lozin me vallen e qmendur në këtë nat.
Nat,ditë ,dritë ne mesnat,vetëm dritaret nuk qetësohen nga era e cila përplaset në faqet e saja.Per një qast gjithqka fillonë të lëvizë nga zhurma që e bënë vetëtima,shiu,era e tmerrshme.
Ja një zë korbi zije,oh, sa e urrej atë zë të sorrave që sorollaten në këtë nat të tmerrshme ,pa  hënë, pa yje.
Sërish zhurm ,sa femi do të frigoheshin të bëjnë gjumë në këtë nat të gjatë.Apo ndoshta vetëm mua më duket e gjatë nga hieja e rëndë që më rëndon dhe më duket që ma ha shpirtin ,ma bënë zemrën që të shpejtoj  ndoshta edhe të ndalet ndonjëher.
Shikoj nga dritarja ,gjithqka duket si një ankth nate,por dritat e ndërtesave tjera duken njësoj si dje pardje ,apo kështu do të jenë edhe nesër ,pasnesër ,pas një jave.
Për një qast qetësi,oh ,qetësi sa e dua ketë qastë,por ja përsëri zhurmë një makin që kalon prish gjithqka.
Por përsëri qetësi duket se gjithqka mbaroj,duket një rreze djelli,dita e re po lind, ditë e bukur pas një nate të tmerrshme .
Por sërish filloj ajo që do të mbaroj në këtë dhomë.

Lexoni një nat pa gjumë

----------


## x-boy

mundem te te them se nuk fiton gje nga pagjumesia, prandaj kujto qe celesat e mendjes tone i kemi ne ne dore.

shendet Bledi

----------


## Living in Vain

tamam ashtu sic thote X-boy.  Ia vlen ama te lexosh firmen e tij!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## blerinarina

ok edhe une jam me ju djama po eshte puna qe nder dit te jetes son kemi edhe kesi net te gjata edhe pa gjum gje qe mendoj qe secilit prej nesh na ndodh po kemi shpres qe nuk jan te perditshme

----------

